# When to call your GP or clinic?



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I got a BFN after 2nd IVF on the 21st of May 08 and had a normal AF, not heavy like they warned me it would be.  My question now is that AF arrived on time as usual this month but it has been very heavy, incredibly painfull and I have felt dizzy and nauseous.  I have had to use both tampons and towels and have had 'accidents' and needed to change clothes despite my protection.  

The AF is still raging on with no sign of slowing down three days after a normal AF would have gone on her way.  About half an hour ago I passed a clot about the size of an egg yolk and could actually feel it leaving my body (Sorry, TMI)  

My question is, should I call someone or is this quite normal after a failed IVF? Went straight back to normal cycles after first failed IVF...

I would rather not have to deal with any medical people, especially involving that area, at the moment if I can avoid it.  I am still struggling to come to terms with the BFN, but on the other hand dont want to ignore something that could damage our chances in further TX if it is ignored for lack of courage.  

Has anyone else had similar symptoms? I could really use some reasurance about now  

Thanks 
Lucky


----------



## Camellia (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lucky,

I'm really sorry to hear you have been suffering like this.  It sounds absolutely miserable.  If I was you, I would definitely go to the doctor.  I'm not a medical expert in any sense, but I read an article in magazine not so long ago about a woman who had a molar pregnancy, and from what I can remember the symptoms were like yours.  I don't want to scare you, but I would get it checked out, so that you can put your mind at rest.  

Cam x


----------

